# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  تسميع سورة الملك تقي من عذاب القبر/ 30 اية .

## تاجرة عادية

:Salam Allah: 


*ما هي السورة التي تقي من عذاب القبر؟*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فالسورة التي تقي من عذاب القبر هي سورة الملك، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: سورة تبارك هي المانعة من عذاب القبر. رواه الحاكم، وقال صحيح الإسناد، ووافقه الذهبي، وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة. رقم الفتوى : 45019

تعلمون بأن مجرد قراءة ثلاثين آية في كل يوم تشفع وتنجي صاحبها عذاب القبر 

هذه الايات الثلاثون التي تقي كل عبد هذا العذاب موجود في :

)( سورة الملك )(

فهيا يا أختي نحفظ هذة السورة لعلها تقينا من عذاب القبر .......

كل يوم نحفظ 3 ايات - يعني بس ب عشرة ايام باذن الله بنحفظ السورة .. وحاليا اقروها عن طريق المصحف لين مانحفظها .. 

مـــــــــــــــــــــنو بتنضم الينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

_اتمنى وحده تساعدني عشان اذا نا مش موجوده هي تتواصل مع المشاركات ويانا وتشوف التسميع .... فلي حابة ترسلي لي رسالة_ .. 

اليوم بتاريخ 12 .. بنخلص 3 ايات 
باجر بتاريخ 13 بنخلص 3 ايات .. الخ .. 
الايات موجودة في المشاركة رقم 2 مع رابط يفسر لج ايات السورة .. 
لا مانع ان تاخرت او لم تحفظ مثلا في يوم او تحفظ كل بعد يومين حتى لو بعد اسبوع تباه تحفظ اياتين لا مشكلة ... لانه الحملة مستمرة ان شاء الله 
كتابة النص الحفظ بالكتابة وليس بالنسخ
لا مانع من حفظ اكثر من 3 ايات في اليوم 
انا كل يوم ان شاء الله بصحح الايات لكل مشتركة . واذا في يوم تاخرت اتمنى اللي حافظة الايات تصحح لاختها للاكتساب الاجر 

ودمتن في حفظ الرحمن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

فببدا أنا ب 3 ايات الاولى ... 

اعوذ بالله من شيطان الرجيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ، الذي خلق الموت والحياه ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ،  الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور.

صدق الله العظيم .... *بتاريخ 12 .. ونبدا بهذي 3 الايات للحفظ* 

الايات هي .. 

1.	تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 
2.	الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ 
3.	الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ 
4.	ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ 
5.	وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ 
6.	وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ 
7.	إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ 
8.	تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ 
9.	قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلالٍ كَبِيرٍ 
10.	وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ 
11.	فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ 
12.	إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ 
13.	وَأَسِرُّوا قَوْلَكُمْ أَوِ اجْهَرُوا بِهِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ 
14.	أَلا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ 
15.	هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ ذَلُولا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ 
16.	أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ 
17.	أَمْ أَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِبًا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ نَذِيرِ 
18.	وَلَقَدْ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ نَكِيرِ 
19.	أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ فَوْقَهُمْ صَافَّاتٍ وَيَقْبِضْنَ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلاَّ الرَّحْمَنُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ بَصِيرٌ 
20.	أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ جُندٌ لَّكُمْ يَنصُرُكُم مِّن دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنِ الْكَافِرُونَ إِلاَّ فِي غُرُورٍ 
21.	أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَرْزُقُكُمْ إِنْ أَمْسَكَ رِزْقَهُ بَل لَّجُّوا فِي عُتُوٍّ وَنُفُورٍ 
22.	أَفَمَن يَمْشِي مُكِبًّا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَى أَمَّن يَمْشِي سَوِيًّا عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ 
23.	قُلْ هُوَ الَّذِي أَنشَأَكُمْ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَالأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلا مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ 
24.	قُلْ هُوَ الَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ 
25.	وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ 
26.	قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ 
27.	فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ زُلْفَةً سِيئَتْ وُجُوهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَقِيلَ هَذَا الَّذِي كُنتُم بِهِ تَدَّعُونَ 
28.	قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَهْلَكَنِيَ اللَّهُ وَمَن مَّعِيَ أَوْ رَحِمَنَا فَمَن يُجِيرُ الْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ 
29.	قُلْ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ 
30.	قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْرًا فَمَن يَأْتِيكُم بِمَاء مَّعِينٍ 
-----------------------------------------------------------


تفسير ايات السورة في هذا الرابط .. 

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...er_17925.shtml

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*للـــــــــــــــــرفع .. رفعنا الله في الفرودس الاعلى امين*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

ماشيء تفــــــــــــــــــــاعل .. يله نباه الاجر

----------


## الحلا مبتلنها

الله يوااافقكم 

للـــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## sose_m

وياااااكم إن شاء الله...
للرفع..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> وياااااكم إن شاء الله...
> للرفع..



حياج ... انا نزلت 3 ايات للحفظ .. 

اللهم حفظنا القرآن كما تحفظه الملائكة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للرفع

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

بآرك الله فيكم .. 

انا الحمدلله حافظه شي بيسط منهآ 

تقريبا ً اول الايات



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي قدير.
الذي خلق الموت و الحيار ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملآ و هو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات ٍ طباقا ً .. ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خايبا ً و هو حسير
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلنا رجوما ً للشياطين . و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير







بارك الله فيج يالغلا .


بشوف لو الايات جيه صحيحه ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بآرك الله فيكم .. 
> 
> انا الحمدلله حافظه شي بيسط منهآ 
> 
> تقريبا ً اول الايات
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
> ...


كيف تريدين تكملين بعد اية عشان يستوي 6 بضبط .. لانه كل يوم 3 ايات .. تفضلي مع تكرار الايات التي سبقت اختي 

وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ.....

----------


## شوكليت توي

يزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## تاجرة عادية

حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكن .. وابي وحده تساعدني

----------


## الدانة

يزاج الله خير ان شاءالله بحفظ وبرد عليج ^^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزاج الله خير ان شاءالله بحفظ وبرد عليج ^^




مرحبا بج

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ويااااااااااكم كثر المستطااااااااع بس اا انا الحمد لله اقراها كل يوم............. وانشاالله بحااول احفظها لانها سهله الحفظ



حياج اختي ... اليوم او باجر حاولي تحفظي 3 ايات الاولة .. يزاج الجنةةة

----------


## فواحة عطر

موفقين

----------


## شوق الاماراات

يزاج الله خير حبووبه وان شاءالله ببدأ معااكم بس على اللي اقدر عليه ماعتقد كل يووم بقدر احفظ بس بحااول  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزاج الله خير حبووبه وان شاءالله ببدأ معااكم بس على اللي اقدر عليه ماعتقد كل يووم بقدر احفظ بس بحااول



حبيبتي الحملة انه بترومين اتخلصين السورة ب 10 ايام هذا الغرض بسرعة ..

عادي متاه ماحفظتي تعالي .. حتى لو بعد يومين مافي مشكلة .. لانه الحملة مستمرة ؟.؟. حياج

----------


## سواااره

انا وياكم بعععد... ولي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهوعلى كل شيء قدر()الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملاوهو العزيز الغفور()الذي خلق سبع سماوات طبقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت()فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور تم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير...


ماشاء الله عليج .. حلوووو .. جي خلصتي 4 ايات ,,, 

جزاج الجنةةة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا وياكم بعععد... ولي عودة ان شاء الله



حياج .. نترياج ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الله و الله اني استانست....مشكوووووووووووووره
> 
> انشاالله بحاول احفظ الباجي يمكن حافظه شويه بس الخبط او اني انسى بدايه الايه


اختي حاولي دايمن تقولين .. لا تستعيلن شوي شوي .. 

بعطيج الايات رقم 5 و 6و 7 بس بشرط ماتنسين ولا حرف . ولا تستعيلن في الحفظ .. متاه ماتحفظينهم عدل اكتبيهن

وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ 

وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ 

إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ 

بتوفيق

----------


## تاجرة عادية

بسم الرحمن الرحيم .. 

تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 

الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ 

الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ 

ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ 

وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ 

وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ 

صدق الله العظيم .. 

هذي الايات عددهن 6 .. حق اليوم بتاريخ 12 تخلصن 3 ايات 
وحق تاريخ 13 اللي هو باجر 3 ايات ,. 

واتريا تفاعل ان شاء الله .. 
واللي تباه تحفظ كل بعد يومين مافي مشكلة الحملة مستمرة ..

----------


## عطرالامارات2007

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## NARRY

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

> بآرك الله فيكم .. 
> 
> انا الحمدلله حافظه شي بيسط منهآ 
> 
> تقريبا ً اول الايات
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
> ...



فصل النت قبل لا اجيك عليه ^_^

كتبت و عيوني مغمضه عشآن لآ اهلى عن الايات ..



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي ٍ قدير
الذي خلق الموت و الحياه ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملآً و هو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات ٍ طبقآ .. ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفآوت .. فآرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خآسئأ و هو حسير 
و لقد زينآ السمآء الدنيآ بمصآبيح و جعلناهآ رجومآ ً للشيآطين .. و اعتدنآ لهم عذآب السعير .

----------


## تاجرة عادية

امين يارب 

شكرا ع المرور الطيب

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> فصل النت قبل لا اجيك عليه ^_^
> 
> كتبت و عيوني مغمضه عشآن لآ اهلى عن الايات ..
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي ٍ قدير
> ...


ماشاء الله عليج .. حلوووو .. الى الامام دائما

عندج 3 ايات بعد .. متاه ماتحفظينهن اكتبيهن للمراجعة يزاج الجنة

وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ 

إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ 

تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ

----------


## توته23

ياااااااارب بحسن الخاتمه
للرفع
مشكوره الغاليه في ميزااان حسنااتج ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

باجر بنكمل ان شاء الله .....

برقد ...

ان شاء الله باجر نشوووف مشاركات وناس يدداد . 

وباجر بليل براجع حق الايات اللي كتبتنها ان شاء الله

----------


## مرافئ صمت

يزاج الله خير .. وان شاء الله ويآآكم ^^

----------


## sose_m

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 1 الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم
أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2 الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن 
من تفاوت فأرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3

----------


## أم شهاب 2009

وياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

يــزاج الله خير

وانا وياكم إن شاء الله

باجر بسمع 6 آيات..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 1 الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم
> أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2 الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن 
> من تفاوت فأرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3


ماشاء الله عليج ,.,. حلو ماشي اخطاء الى الامام .. 

نتريا ال 3 الايات .. اليوم ان شاء الله ..

ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ 

وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ 

وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ 


حياج

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزاج الله خير .. وان شاء الله ويآآكم ^^




حياج اختي نتريا التسميع ^_^ 3 ايات الاولى

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> وياكم ان شاء الله



حياج نترياااا التسميع ال 3 ايات الاولة ....

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يــزاج الله خير
> 
> وانا وياكم إن شاء الله
> 
> باجر بسمع 6 آيات..




حياج نترياااا التسميع ال 3 ايات الاولة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للرفع

----------


## جليسة القمر25

الله يزااااااااااكم الف خير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الله يزااااااااااكم الف خير


جزاج خيرااا

----------


## شجون الغرام

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## AL TALY

ربي يجزيج الخير ختيه
فميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## ashash

ويااااكم ^^

يزاااج الله الف خير

----------


## شهد الظاهري

احلى رفع ^ ^

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

بارك الله فيكم 

انا كنت حافظتنها كلها 
وحاليا بس اتذكر لين 6 لاني اقراهن فالصلاه 

فبسمع من 1 لين 6

حاليا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بارك الله فيكم 
> 
> انا كنت حافظتنها كلها 
> وحاليا بس اتذكر لين 6 لاني اقراهن فالصلاه 
> 
> فبسمع من 1 لين 6
> 
> حاليا



حياج اوكي انتظر .. وبرد عليج

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ويااااكم ^^
> 
> يزاااج الله الف خير


حياج .. 

وشكرا ع الرفع من العضوات .. جعله الرفع الى اللفردوس الاعلى امين

----------


## ashash

اول تسميع :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير (1)
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور(2)
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)

----------


## امة الرحمان

بارك الله فيك اختي 

في ميزان حسناتك يااارب 

للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> اول تسميع :
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير (1)
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور(2)
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)



ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء . والى الامام الى طاعة الله ..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئًا و وهوحسير
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجومًا للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم ولبئس المصير


إن شاء الله يكون حفظي صحيح

ويزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## مناويـ

الله يوفقكم ...وانا الحمد الله دوومي اقرا سورة الملك وحافظه منها شوي

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير

الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور

الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفوات فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور

----------


## ميميه88

اليوم واصلين لين رقم 6 فابسمعهن منحفظي وعقب برد اجيك عالاخطاء

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبولكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفوات فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين
واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير


للعلم طلعت شوي فووق عسب شوووف عند شو رقم 6

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئًا و وهوحسير
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجومًا للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم ولبئس (التصحيح وبئس) المصير
> 
> ...



ماشاء الله عليج .. الى الامام .. نتريا البقية يوم تحفظينهن وبأي وقت ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الله يوفقكم ...وانا الحمد الله دوومي اقرا سورة الملك وحافظه منها شوي



هلا اختي كملي الحفظ ويانا . وراجعي ويانا .. حياج

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
> 
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور
> 
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفوات فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور


ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء . الى الامام .. نتريا البقية يوم تحفظين ان شاء الله ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> اليوم واصلين لين رقم 6 فابسمعهن منحفظي وعقب برد اجيك عالاخطاء
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبولكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفوات فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين
> واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
> ...



ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء .. الى الامام لحفظ كتاب الله .. يزاج الجنة .. نتريا البقية يوم تحفظين الايات

----------


## عيون ساره

وياااااكم ان شاءالله ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> وياااااكم ان شاءالله ..



حياج وربي .. ونورتي صفحاتنا .. نتريا مشاركتج ..^_^

----------


## أم مايد 2008

للرفع

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع ..

----------


## بنت_uae

رررررررررررفع

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير (4)

ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين (5)

وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6)

----------


## سواااره

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي قدير *الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير * ولقد زينا السماءالدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير)

----------


## نسايم البحرين

مشكورة حبيبتي وانا معاكم ان شاء الله بارك الله فيج والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## رووح s

ممكن اشارك وياكم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> [COLOR="DarkRed"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/COLOR]
> 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير (4)
> 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين (التصحيح : لقد نسيتي تكملة الاية وهي : واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير) (5)
> 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6)



عيدي الاية في قلبج عشان تحفظين الايات كاملة . ونتنظر منكي تكملت الايات ,, والى الامام

----------


## رووح s

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذى خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير .

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> حفظت عشر ايات منها وبسمعها..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.........
> 
> 1.تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
> 2.الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> 3.الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> 4.ثم ارجع البصرخاسئا وهو حسير (تصحيح الاية : ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير)5.ولقدزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> 6.وللذين كفروا بربهم لهم (التصحيح : كلمة لهم ليست مذكورة في الاية) عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
> ...


هلا اختي :: الكتابة باللون الاحمر غلط : راجعي الايات ولا تستعجلي في الحفظ جزاك خيرا .. 
الايات كالتالي : 


1.	تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 
2.	الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ 
3.	الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ 
4.	ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ 
5.	وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ 
6.	وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ 
7.	إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ 
8.	تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ 
9.	قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلالٍ كَبِيرٍ 
10.	وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ 
11.	فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ 


عيدي الحفظ واكتبيها .. وان شاء الله تسميع المرة الثانية يكون احسن .. ^_^ نترياج .. يوم تخلصين الحفظ

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ممكن اشارك وياكم


حياج .. نتريا مشاركتج ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي قدير *الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير * ولقد زينا السماءالدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير)



ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء .. الى الامام .. انتظر التكملة يوم تحفظين .. ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> مشكورة حبيبتي وانا معاكم ان شاء الله بارك الله فيج والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج




حياج .. نتريا مشاركتج ... ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذى خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير .


ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء .. الى الامام .. نتريا التكلمة يوم تخصلين الحفظ .. ^_^

----------


## sose_m

ثم ارجع البصركرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً لشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير والذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ثم ارجع البصركرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً لشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير والذين (التصحيح : وللذين وليس والذين) كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير


التصحيح باللون الاحمر .. وماشاء الله عليج .. والى الامام دائما يارب .. ونتريا مشاركتج متاه ماتحفظين التكملة ^_^

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير

ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير

وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

الله يوفقكم بالحفظ خواتي

انا تقريبا" حافظتنها من كثر ما اقراها

والله ياجركم يارب

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
> 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير


 :MashaAllah: 

تمام الحين .. الى الامام ... نتريا التكلمة متاه ماحفظيتهم .. وحياج

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الله يوفقكم بالحفظ خواتي
> 
> انا تقريبا" حافظتنها من كثر ما اقراها
> 
> والله ياجركم يارب



امين يارب ... 

يزاج الجنة

----------


## fifi_girl

معــــاكم ^_^

للرفـــع  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> معــــاكم ^_^
> 
> للرفـــع




حياج ^_^ .. نتريا مشاركتج .. يوم تخلصين حفظ 3 الايات اكتبيهن ونا بصححهن . الى الامام في طاعة الله 

 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## رووح s

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير * اذا القوفيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور* تكاد تمييز من الغيظ كلما القو فيها فوجا سألهم خزنتها الم ياتيكم نذير* قالو بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير * اذا القوفيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور* تكاد تمييز من الغيظ كلما القو فيها فوجا سألهم خزنتها الم ياتيكم نذير* قالو بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي (التصحيح : لقد نسيتي تكملة الاية وهي :ان انتم الا في ضلال كبير)


التصحيح باللون الاحمر .. تمي عيدها في قلبج كمن مرة عشان ماتنسينها ,. ونتريا يوم تحفظين الايات التكملة .. والى الامام ....^_^

----------


## ashash

تسميع [4-6]:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً و هو حسير (4)
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوماً للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5)
و الذين كفروا لهم عذاب جنهم و بأس المصير (6)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> تسميع [4-6]:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً و هو حسير (4)
> و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوماً للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5)
> و الذين (التصحيح هو : وللذين موب والذين) كفروا لهم (التصحيح : لهم مش موجودة بالاية وانما: كفروا بربهم )عذاب جنهم و بأس المصير (6)


اللي بالون احمر غلطة ... وماشاء الله عليج .. والى الامام .. ونتريا بقية الايات عند الانتهاء من الحفظ ^_^

----------


## شرجاويه...

الله يوفقكم 
للرفع

----------


## السر الغامض

موفقات خواتي ... للرفع....~

----------


## تاجرة عادية

شكرا . رفعنا الى الفردوس امين

----------


## مرافئ صمت

درب درب أبلة أنآ ييت عشآآن أسمع  :Big Grin: 

حفظت أول 4 آيآت الحمدلله ..

بسمعهم وان شآء الله مآ أغلط  :Frown: 




أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملكُ وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير (1)
الذي خلقَ الموتَ والحياةَ ليبلوَكم أيّكم أحسن عملا، وهو العزيز الغفور (2)
الذي خلق سبع سماواتٍ طباقا، ما ترا في خلقِ الرحمنِ من تفاوت،
فارجعِ البصرَ هل ترى من فطُور (3)
ثم ارجعِ البصرَ كرّتين ينقلب إليكَ البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير (4)


في انتظآآر المرآآجعة  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> درب درب أبلة أنآ ييت عشآآن أسمع 
> 
> حفظت أول 4 آيآت الحمدلله ..
> 
> بسمعهم وان شآء الله مآ أغلط 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء .. والى الامام .. متاه ما تحفظين التكملة كتبيهن ونا براجعهن .. يزاج الجنة ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزاج الله خير ..وفي ميزان حسانتج يارب


امين .. شكرا ع اللمرور والرفع ..

----------


## دلع الغلاااا

للرفع...............

بارك الله فيج

----------


## نخوبه

الحمدلله ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله يسهل عليكم حفظهآآ وبالتوفيق
والله يجعلنآآ واياكمــ من حفظه كتآآبه

----------


## تاجرة عادية

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الحمدلله ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله يسهل عليكم حفظهآآ وبالتوفيق
> والله يجعلنآآ واياكمــ من حفظه كتآآبه


اللهم امين

----------


## شوكليت توي

البارحة حفظت ثلاث الآيات الاولى

اعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملم وهو على كل شي قدير، الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور، الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفارت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور.

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> البارحة حفظت ثلاث الآيات الاولى
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملم وهو على كل شي قدير، الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور، الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفارت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور.


ماشاء الله عليج .. بس اضن غلطة املائية الملم = الملك ، تفارت = تفاوت ,.., الى الامام ... ونتريا بقية الايات للتصحيح ... ^_^

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

للرفع

----------


## يالله أحبك

ان شالله بسمع عن قريب


جزاج الله خير اختى وجعلة الله بميزان حسناتج

بارك الله فيج

----------


## malakmaroc

انا انا وياااااااكم ان شاء الله ببدا من اليوم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ان شالله بسمع عن قريب
> 
> 
> جزاج الله خير اختى وجعلة الله بميزان حسناتج
> 
> بارك الله فيج



حياج . نتريا مشاركتج ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا انا وياااااااكم ان شاء الله ببدا من اليوم


نترياج ^_^ وبتشوف التسميع وان شاء الله برد عليج ...

----------


## غآليه و تتغلى

جزاج الله خير الغاليهـ

----------


## السيليه

انا انا وياااااااكم ان شاء الله ببدا من اليوم

----------


## بنت العقيد

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييق

UP 
UP 
UP

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا انا وياااااااكم ان شاء الله ببدا من اليوم


حياج .. براجع لج اليوم اذا تميت ع النت لين ساعة 11 او باجر العصر , الى الامام

----------


## ام هيمو

للرفع

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> للرفع

----------


## ميروه النعيمي

مشكوره الغاليه ويزاج الجنه
وانا بعد بحفظ وبرد لكم ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتوره نور

للرفع
جزاك الله خير الجزاء واثابكي ورزقك الذريه الصالحه انه سميع مجيب

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> مشكوره الغاليه ويزاج الجنه
> وانا بعد بحفظ وبرد لكم ان شاء الله




نترياج ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> للرفع
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء واثابكي ورزقك الذريه الصالحه انه سميع مجيب



اللهم امين ,,,,,,,, يزاج الجنةةة

----------


## عالية الشان

يزاكم الله خير ع هالجلسة الخيرة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للرفع

----------


## بدر0البدور

بآرك الله فيكم ..

----------


## نهال بركات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1-تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 
2. الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ 
3. الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## fetoon

بالتوفييييييق ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 1-تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 
> 2. الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ 
> 3. الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ 
> 
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



هلا اختي .. بس نحنا مانبا نسخ . لو كتابة احسن .. عشان ماتنسين .. الى الامام ..

----------


## مون لايت

الله يوفقكم بالحفظ خواتي

----------


## جورجي6

ياليت اريد اشترك وياكم بس ما اقدر ..للاسباب الخاصة 

مرة ثانية ان شاء الله

الله يوفقكم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ياليت اريد اشترك وياكم بس ما اقدر ..للاسباب الخاصة 
> 
> مرة ثانية ان شاء الله
> 
> الله يوفقكم



^_^ ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للرفع

----------


## optmistic_lady

uppppppppppp

----------


## ما نسيت

ما ساء الله
يزاكم ربي الخير
انا كنت حافظه بس يبالي ارد احفظها

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## يشرفني

للـــــــــــــــــرفع .. رفعنا الله في الفرودس الاعلى امين

----------


## it's-Me

ان شاء الله اكون وياكم

----------


## مرافئ صمت

> ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء .. والى الامام .. متاه ما تحفظين التكملة كتبيهن ونا براجعهن .. يزاج الجنة ^_^


الحمدلله

ان شاء الله ^^

إيآنآ وإيآج  :Smile:

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاكم الله خير  :Smile: 

وأنا وياكن خواتي ^_^

----------


## عويش88

انا كنت حافظنته بس الايات الاخيرة نسيتها..ان شاء الله بحفظها

وببدا اسمع :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير *1*الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا*2* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فهل ترى من فطور*3*

----------


## عويش88

فتوى عن قول..صدق الله العظيم بعد قراءه القرآن


السؤال: 
تقف علي وعلى كثير من الناس أسئلة كثيرة فهل لكم أن تشرحوها لنا في برنامجكم نور على الدرب جزاكم الله عنا كل خير يسأل يا فضيلة الشيخ ويقول ما حكم قول صدق الله العظيم عند نهاية كل قراءة من القرآن الكريم.

الجواب

الشيخ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال أود أن أبين ما ذكره أهل العلم قاطبة بأن العبادة لا بد فيها من شرطين أساسيين أحدهما:
الإخلاص لله عز وجل
والثاني: المتابعة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
أما الإخلاص فمعناه أن لا يقصد الإنسان بعبادته إلا وجه الله والدارة الآخرة فلا يقصد جاهاً ولا مالاً ولا رئاسةً ولا أن يمدح بين الناس بل لا يقصد إلا الله والدار الآخرة فقط 

وأما الشرط الثاني: فهو الاتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحيث لا يخرج عن شريعته لقول الله تعالى (وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاءَ) وقوله تعالى (فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحاً ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحداً) ولقوله تعالى (قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم) 

وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امريء ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة يتزوجها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه) ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)

فهذه النصوص النصية تدل على أنه لا بدُّ لكل عمل يتقرب به الإنسان لله عز وجل بأن يكون مبيناً على الإخلاص. الإخلاص لله موافقاً لشريعة الله عز وجل ولا تتحقق الموافقة والمتابعة ألا بأن تكون العبادة موافقة للشرع في سببها وجنسها وقدرها وهيئتها و زمانها ومكانها فمن تعبد لله تعالى عبادة معلقة بسبب لم يجعله الشرع سبباً لها فإن عبادته لم تكن موفقة للشرع فلا تكون مقبولة وإذا لم تكن موافقة للشرع فإنها_ بدعة_

وقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: (كل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار) وبناء على هاتين القاعدتين العظيمتين بل بناء على هذه القاعدة المتضمنة لهذين الشرطين الأساسيين فإننا نقول إن قول الإنسان عند انتهاء قراءته "صدق الله العظيم" لاشك أنه ثناء على الله عز وجل بوصفه سبحانه وتعالى بالصدق: (ومن أصدق من الله قيلاً) والثناء على الله بالصدق عبادة والعبادة لا يمكن أن يتقرب الإنسان بها إلا إذا كانت موافقة للشرع

وهنا ننظر هل جعل الشرع انتهاء القراءة سبباً لقول العبد صدق الله العظيم إذا نظرنا إلى ذلك وجدنا أن الأمر ليس هكذا بل أن الشرع لم يجعل انتهاء القاري من قراءته سبباً لأن يقول:( صدق الله العظيم) 

فها هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه:" اقرأ قال يا رسول كيف أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل قال إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري فقرأ حتى بلغ قوله تعالى (فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيداً) فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسبك" ولم يقل عبد الله بن مسعود (صدق الله العظيم) ولم يأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك 

وهكذا أيضاً قرأ زيد بن ثابت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سورة "النجم" حتى ختمها ولم يقل (صدق الله العظيم) وهكذا عامة المسلمين إلى اليوم إذا انتهوا من قراءة الصلاة لم يقل أحدهم عند قراءة الصلاة قبل الركوع (صدق الله العظيم) 

فدل ذلك على أن هذه الكلمة ليست مشروعة عند انتهاء القارئ من قراءته وإذا لم تكن مشروعة فإنه لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يقولها

فإذا انتهيت من قراءتك فاسكت واقطع القراءة 
أما أن تقول صدق الله العظيم وهي لم ترد لا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه فإن هذا قول يكون غير مشروع قد يقول قائل أليس الله تعالى قال : (قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ) فنقول: بلى إن الله تعالى قال : (قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ) ونحن نقول صدق الله لكن هل قال الله تعالى قل عند انتهاء قراءتك قل صدق الله 

الجواب لا إذا كان كذلك فإننا نقول صدق الله ويجب علينا أن نقول ذلك بألسنتنا ونعتقده بقلوبنا وأن نعتقد أنه لا أحد أصدق من الله قيلا ولكن ليس لنا أن نتعبد إلى الله تعالى بشيء معلقاً بسبب لم يجعله الشارع سبباً له لأنه كما أشرنا من قبل لا تكون العبادة موافقة للشرع حتى يتحقق فيها أو بعبارة أصح لا تتحقق المتابعة في العبادة حتى تكون موافقة للشرع في الأمور الستة السابقة أن تكون موافقة للشرع في سببها وجنسها وقدرها وصفتها و زمانها ومكانها وبناء على ذلك فلا ينبغي إذا انتهى من قراءته أن يقول (صدق الله العظيم).
المصدر::
مكتبة الفتاوى : فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : التفسير
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_6626.shtml

----------


## شيخةراك

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـع

----------


## ميروه النعيمي

هذا تسميعي
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1-تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
2-الذي خلق الموت والحياة لنبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
3-الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوات فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
4-ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
5- ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
6-وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
7-اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
8-تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوجا سالهم خزنتها الم ياتكم نذير
9-قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ ان انتم الا في ضلال كبير
10-وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ماكنا في اصحاب السعير
11-فعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا كنت حافظنته بس الايات الاخيرة نسيتها..ان شاء الله بحفظها
> 
> وببدا اسمع :
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير *1*الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا*2* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت (... نسيتي هنا : التصحيح هو : فارجع البصر )فهل (التصحيح : فهل هي الكلمة الغلط قولي : هل ترى من فطور) ترى من فطور*3*


هل اختي وحياج في قروب الخير ,, اللي بلون الاحمر انتبهي عليهن يزاج الله خير ,, نتريا البقية حين تحفظين ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> فتوى عن قول..صدق الله العظيم بعد قراءه القرآن
> 
> 
> السؤال: 
> تقف علي وعلى كثير من الناس أسئلة كثيرة فهل لكم أن تشرحوها لنا في برنامجكم نور على الدرب جزاكم الله عنا كل خير يسأل يا فضيلة الشيخ ويقول ما حكم قول صدق الله العظيم عند نهاية كل قراءة من القرآن الكريم.
> 
> الجواب
> 
> الشيخ: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال أود أن أبين ما ذكره أهل العلم قاطبة بأن العبادة لا بد فيها من شرطين أساسيين أحدهما:
> ...




يزاج الله خير .^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> هذا تسميعي
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 1-تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
> 2-الذي خلق الموت والحياة لنبلوكم (التصحيح : ليبلوكم وليس لنبلوكم)ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
> 3-الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوات فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> 4-ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
> 5- ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> 6-وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
> ...


 :Sha2: 
بلون الاحمر غلطة بسيطة علينا تفاديها .. 
يزاج الف خير .. الى الامام ذائما الى طاعة الله .. نتريا بقية الايات عند الحفظ ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ان شاء الله اكون وياكم


حياج .. ونتريا المشاركة ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزاكم الله خير 
> 
> وأنا وياكن خواتي ^_^



حياج .. ونتريا المشاركة ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ما ساء الله
> يزاكم ربي الخير
> انا كنت حافظه بس يبالي ارد احفظها
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة




حياج .. ونتريا المشاركة للمراجعةة ^_^

----------


## طي السنيين

وفقكن الله

----------


## looties

وانا وياكم 


" أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير

----------


## umwadha

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عمل و هو الغفور الرحيم
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور


بس انا صارلي فتره احاول احفظ 

و يوم احفظ انساها وارجع احفظ

جزاك الله خير 

الي عنده طريقه للحفظ يخبرني

----------


## مسك الامارات

تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ، الذي خلق الموت والحياه ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ، الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور.

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> وانا وياكم 
> 
> 
> " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير




 :Sha2:  ماشي ولا خطاء ,, الى الامام ,, ونتريا بقية الحفظ . ويزاج الجنة.....^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عمل و هو الغفور الرحيم (التصحيح : وهو العزيز الغفور)
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> 
> 
> بس انا صارلي فتره احاول احفظ 
> 
> ...



لي بلون الاحمر غلط,.. ممكن تسميعين السورة وتحاولين تترددين ويا القارىء

وهذا موقع احمد العجمي . حملة السورة وردديها وياه 

http://www.mp3quran.net/ajm.html

ممكن تكتبين الاية كمن مرة في ورقة عشان تحفظينها , 

ان شاء الله اللي عندها بعد معلومة للحفظ اتفيدج . وحياج . والى الامام الى طاعة الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ، الذي خلق الموت والحياه ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ، الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور.




 :Sha2:  ماشي اخطاء .. الى الامام الى طاعة الله .. ونتريا بقية الايات عند الحفظ ,. وجزاج الجنة امين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خيير اختي تاجرة عادية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 

الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 

الذي خلق سبع سماوات طبقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 

ولقد زين السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 

والذين كفروا بربهم لهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 

إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شيقا وهي تفور 

تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذيز 

قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير 

وقالوا لو كنا نسمع اونعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير 

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير 

إن الذين امنوا لهم مغفرة واجرا كبير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

[QUOTE=ام احمد خالد;17941671]يزاج الله خيير اختي تاجرة عادية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 

الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 

الذي خلق سبع سماوات طبقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 

ولقد زين السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 

والذين (التصحيح : وللذين وليس والذين) كفروا بربهم لهم (التصحيح : لهم ليست واردة في الاية) عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 

إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شيقا وهي تفور 

تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذيز 

قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير 

وقالوا لو كنا نسمع اونعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير 

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير 

إن الذين امنوا لهم مغفرة واجرا كبير (التصحيح : ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير)[/QUOTE]


هلا فيج .. 
 :Sha2:  
الاغطاء بلون الاحمر . يزاج خير .. حاولي ترددين الايات الحين عشان ماتنسينهن .. ونتريا بقية الحفظ .. والى الامام الى طاعة الله ^_^

----------


## malakmaroc

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

تبارك الدي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 1
الدي خلق الموت والحياة ليوبلكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور2
الدي خلق سبع سموات طباقا فما ترا في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر فهل ترا من فطور3
تم ارجع البصر كرتين يرجع البصر اليك خاسئا حسير4

هادي بدايتي ادعو لي ربي يسهل علي

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الدي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 1
> الدي خلق الموت والحياة ليوبلكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور2
> الدي خلق سبع سموات طباقا فما ترا في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر فهل ترا من فطور3
> تم ارجع البصر كرتين يرجع البصر اليك خاسئا حسير4
> 
> هادي بدايتي ادعو لي ربي يسهل علي



اختي في الله malakmaroc

بارك الله فيج...و أسأل الله لك التوفيق و إتمام حفظ السورة...

عزيزتي ::لاحظت بعض الأخطاء 

أولاً: حرف الذال...انتبهي لكتابته "ذ" بدل "د"

كلمة: ليبلوكم تكتب هكذا..

فما ترا:ما ترى

فهل ترى: هل ترى 

تم ارجع : ثم ارجع

كرتين يرجع البصر اليك خاسئا حسير: ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير



:::ملاحظة:::أرجو تسميعها مرة أخرى حبوبة  :Smile:  جزاك الله الجنة..

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحيم
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور (7)

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقوا فيها فوج سألها خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8)

قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن إنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحيم
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور (7)
> 
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقوا فيها فوج سألها خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8)
> 
> قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن إنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9)



أختي في الله:هململ


بارك الله فيك....وجزيت الجنة  :Smile: 

تابعي الحفظ ...

----------


## اناستازيا

انشاء الله بحفظ بس مافيني اكتب لاني ما اقدر ..جزاها خير صاحبه الموضوووع

----------


## ashash

تسميع (4-6) إعادة :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً و هو حسير(4)
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوماً للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
و للذين كفروا برهم عذاب جهنم و بأس المصير (6)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انشاء الله بحفظ بس مافيني اكتب لاني ما اقدر ..جزاها خير صاحبه الموضوووع


أختي في الله : اناستازيا

فعلاً الله يجزي صاحبة الموضوع "تاجرة عادية " خير الجزاء..ويرزقها باللي تتمناه قريباً إن شاء الله...


أختي: حاولي تحفظين و إن شاء الله ربي سبحانه بيسر لج الموضوع لأنج حاولتي تتقربين منه  :Smile: 

ونحن ترى نكتب ثلاث آيات بس يعني مب واايد...

ها شو الراي؟؟؟  :Smile: 

بانتظار مشاركتج حبوبة :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> تسميع (4-6) إعادة :
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> فارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً و هو حسير(4)
> و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوماً للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
> و للذين كفروا برهم عذاب جهنم و بأس المصير (6)




أختي في الله: ashash

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك...تسميعك صحيح...تابعي الحفظ

تنبيه: 
برهم..بربهم

وبأس: و بئس

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ashash

مشكووووورة عالتصحيح اختي شاطئ الذكريااااات  :Smile: 

تسميع (7-9) :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً و هي تفور(7)
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8)
قالو بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن انتم الا فضلال كبير (9)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> مشكووووورة عالتصحيح اختي شاطئ الذكريااااات 
> 
> تسميع (7-9) :
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً و هي تفور(7)
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8)
> قالو بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن انتم الا فضلال كبير (9)




العفو حبيبتي،،،

أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك لك في حفظك،،و أن ييسر لك حفظ السورة كاملة،،،

تسميعك صحيح الغالية...واصلي

تنبيه أيضاً  :Smile: 

بلا: بلى

فضلال: في ضلال

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقًا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألتها خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ماأنزل الله من شيء ان أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقًا وهي تفور
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألتها (التصحيح : سألهم)خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
> قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ماأنزل الله من شيء ان أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير




 :Sha2: 

بس غلطة بلون الاحمر ياليت تعيدين الحفظ في القلب او بوسعك ان تكررين الحفظ هنا ., والى الامام دائما . ويزاج الجنة

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقًا وهي تفور
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألتها خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
> قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ماأنزل الله من شيء ان أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير



أختي في الله: بتونة حلوووه

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك....جزيت الجنة..

انتبهي لكلمة:

"ماأنزل"...."ما نزل"

أسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقك بالزوج الصالح المصلح قريباً إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للـــــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## هند سلطان

مشكووووره وجزاكي الله خير

----------


## "شموخ"

للـــــــــــــــــرفع .. رفعنا الله في الفرودس الاعلى امين 

وان شاء الله احاول اكون ويااكم والسمووحه

----------


## احلى من العسل

مشكوره ويزاج الله خير 
الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للرفع

----------


## عويش88

> هل اختي وحياج في قروب الخير ,, اللي بلون الاحمر انتبهي عليهن يزاج الله خير ,, نتريا البقية حين تحفظين ^_^


شكرا 
يزاج الله خيير عالتصحيح..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

حياج وللرفع

----------


## sose_m

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوجٌ سألهم خزنتها إلم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما أنزل الله من شئ إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوجٌ سألهم خزنتها إلم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما أنزل الله من شئ إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير



 :Sha2:  الى الامام .. الى رضا الله .... نتريا حفظ البقية ... ^_^

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

" تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير . 

الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا ً . 

وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا . 

ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت .فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور . 

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير . 

ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين . 

واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير . 

وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير . 

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور . 

تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها . 

ألم يأتكم نذير . قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير . 

وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير . 

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير . 

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به . انه عليم بذات الصدور . الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير . 

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه واليه النشور . 

أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور .

أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير .

ولقد كذب الذين من قلبهم فكيف كان نكير 

أو لم روا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير . 

أمن هذا الذي هو لكم جند من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور . 

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوا ونفور . 

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على سراط مستقيم . 

قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون . 

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون . 


ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين . 

قل إنما العلم عند الله وانما أنا نذير مبين . 

فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون . 

قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم . 

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين

قل أرأيتم إن أصبح مائكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين . "*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> " تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير . 
> 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا ً . 
> 
> وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا . 
> 
> ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت .فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور . 
> ...


ماشاء الله عليج .. بس لي بلون الاحمر اغلاط او نقص في الاية .. والى الامام الى رضا الله .. جعلنا الله من الحافظين لكتابة امين يارب

----------


## *أم غالية *

الله يوفقكن ويسر أموركن ويجعلنا وياكن من حفظة القرآن
ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

رفع رفع

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

> ماشاء الله عليج .. بس لي بلون الاحمر اغلاط او نقص في الاية .. والى الامام الى رضا الله .. جعلنا الله من الحافظين لكتابة امين يارب



آمين حبيبتي ... ^.^ 

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## maba-7d

انا حافظتنها الحمدلله

الله يوفقكم ان شالله (=

----------


## تاجرة عادية

رفع ,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترا في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
فارجع البصر هل ترا من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خير انا حافظتها لاكن لامانع من المراجعه

----------


## أم بشوره

ماجوره بروضه من رياض الجنه ..اللهم آمين

----------


## ashash

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترا في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
> فارجع البصر هل ترا من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير


اختي malakmaroc

ماا شالله عليج تسميعج صحيح
بس شي تنبيه:

(شيئ): شيء
(ترا): ترى

و حااولي مرة ثانية اتفرقين بين كل اية و اللي بعدهااا

و نتريااا باجي الآيات ^^

و موفقة

----------


## ashash

تسميع (10-12):

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10)
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير (11)
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير (12)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> تسميع (10-12):
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10)
> فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير (11)
> إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير (12)



الغالية: ashash

أولاً: الله يجزاك كل خير على تصحيحك للأخت السابقة،،،

ثانياً: حفظك سليم الله يبارك لك،،،، واصلي الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير *10*

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير *11*

والذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير *12*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير *10*
> 
> فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير *11*
> 
> والذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير *12*



هلا أختي هململ

بارك الله فيك،،،و وفقك لكل خير،،،

ملاحظة: 

و الذين يخشون: إن الذين يخشون

واصلي الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 

الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 

هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه واليه النشور 

أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور 

أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 

ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نكير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
> 
> الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه واليه النشور 
> 
> أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور 
> ...


جزاك الله خير ع الحفظ . ماشاء الله عليج والى الامام ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

شكرا للاخت ashash و>كريات شاطى ع تسميع البنات ..

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وقالوا لوكنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقًا لأصحاب السعير
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وقالوا لوكنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير
> فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقًا لأصحاب السعير
> إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير




الغالية: بنوته حلوووه

الله يبارك لك،،،،حفظك صحيح،،،،تابعي الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## 8نوف8

بسمع وياكن

ويزاج الله خير

من 1- 6



( تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو علي كل شي قدير 1 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4
ولقد زينا سماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6 )

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبظن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيئ بصير 

أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن امسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور 

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه اهدى أم من يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 

قل هو الذي خلقكم وجعل لكم السمع والابصار والافئده قليلا ما تشكرون 

قل هو الذي ذرءكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون 

ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 

قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أن نذير مبين

----------


## هيااام

معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذين كنتم به تدعون 

قل ارأيتم إن اهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 

قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 

قل أرءيتم إن اصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين 


الحمد لله خلصت تسميع السورة 

يزاج الله خير أختي تاجرة عادية

----------


## تأملات صامته

جزاك الله خيرا

الحمدلله حافظتها
وكل يوم أقرأها قبل النوم
أسأل الله لنا ولكم الثبات
اللهم قنا من عذاب جهنم وعذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات ومن فتنة الدجال

ولكم الأجر والمثوبة.

الفتوى 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد سبق أن ذكرنا في الفتوى رقم: 46598. ما رواه الترمذي من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لاينام حتى يقرأ بتنزيل السجدة وتبارك أي سورة تبارك، والحديث صحيح، والمعنى أنه كان لا ينام قبل قراءتها وليس بالضرورة أن يكون ذلك عند النوم بل قد يكون قبل استعداده للنوم وقد يكون عند استعداده له، ذكر هذا المعنى صاحب تحفة الأحوذي شرح الترمذي عن الطيبي قال: وقال الطيبى حتى غاية لا ينام، ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى إذا دخل وقت النوم لاينام حتى يقرأهما، وأن يكون لاينام مطلقا حتى يقرأهما، والمعنى لم يكن من عادته النوم قبل القراءة فتقع القراءة قبل دخول وقت النوم أي وقت كان ولو قيل كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرؤها باليل لم يفد هذه الفائدة. انتهى. وقال القاري: والفائدة هي إفادة القبلية ولايشك أن الاحتمال الثاني أظهر لعدم احتياجه إلى تقدير يفض إلى تضييق. انتهى. فتبين من هذا الكلام أن المطلوب قراءتهما قبل النوم سواء كان ذلك عند الاستعداد له أو قبل ذلك، فالمهم أن لا ينام الشخص في الليل قبل قراءتهما مع أن قراءتهما مستحبة وليست بواجبة. 

والله أعلم. 


المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسمع وياكن
> 
> ويزاج الله خير
> 
> من 1- 6
> 
> 
> 
> ( تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو علي كل شي قدير 1 
> ...




أختي الفاضلة: نوف

بارك الله فيك،،،ونفع بك

ملاحظة: 
سماء الدنيا: السماء الدنيا

واصلي الحفظ،،،جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبظن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيئ بصير 
> 
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
> 
> أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن امسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور 
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه اهدى أم من يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
> ...




أختي الفاضلة: أم أحمد خالد


بارك الله فيك،،،وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك

ملاحظة:

يقبظن: يقبضن

خلقكم: أنشأكم

ذرءكم: ذرأكم

أن نذير: أنا نذير


جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> معاكم ان شاء الله




حياج الله أختي  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذين كنتم به تدعون 
> 
> قل ارأيتم إن اهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
> 
> قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
> 
> قل أرءيتم إن اصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين 
> ...




الغالية: أم أحمد خالد

بارك الله لك إتمام حفظ السورة،،،وجزاك كل خير 

ملاحظة:
الذين: الذي

أسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن خاتمتنا و أن يقينا من عذاب القبر،،،
احرصي أختي الغالية على تلاوتها قبل النوم دائماً،،،

الله يجزي الأخت تاجرة عادية خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع،،،
 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> الحمدلله حافظتها
> وكل يوم أقرأها قبل النوم
> أسأل الله لنا ولكم الثبات
> اللهم قنا من عذاب جهنم وعذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات ومن فتنة الدجال
> 
> ولكم الأجر والمثوبة.
> 
> ...




أختي الفاضلة: تأملات صامتة

جزاك الله خيراً،،،ونفع بك،،،

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> الغالية: أم أحمد خالد
> 
> بارك الله لك إتمام حفظ السورة،،،وجزاك كل خير 
> 
> ملاحظة:
> الذين: الذي
> 
> أسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن خاتمتنا و أن يقينا من عذاب القبر،،،
> احرصي أختي الغالية على تلاوتها قبل النوم دائماً،،،
> ...


اللهم آميين
يزاج الله خير أختي شاطئ الذكريات

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*جـــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خير وبنى لك الله قصر في الجنة يا أختي شاطىء الذكريات .,*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

وبنى قصرا للجنة لكل من تحفظ السورة او رفعت الموضوع وجميع المسلمين يارب وانا وياكن امين يارب

----------


## ماما امولة

انا حافظاها والحمد لله وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في جهودكم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

أختي الفاضلة: ماما أمولة 

الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات،،،،

الله يبارك لك في حفظك،،،

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## مناويـ

ما شاء الله عليج
تسلمين حبوبه
الله يرزقج بالتوأم ولد و بنت ^^ آآآآآآآمين يارب

----------


## sose_m

قالوا لو كنى نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرةً واجراً كبير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> قالوا لو كنى نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرةً واجراً كبير



*هلا اختي : 

يزاج خير ع الحفظ والمواصله لرضا الله تعالى . 

الاغطاء هي : 

قالوا = وقالوا
كنى = كنا 

فقط .. يزاج الجنة ^_^ ووفقج الله في حياتج .. ونتريا بقية الايات عند الحفظ . دمتي بود* 

هلا اختي يوجد غطاء اخر .. وشكرا لاختي شاطىء ذكريات ع التنبية .. 


"لهم مغفرةٌ و أجرٌ كبير" بتنوين الضم وليس بالفتح .. 

جزاكن خيرا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

اللهم اعني ع ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## تاجرة عادية

هلا هلا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> *هلا اختي : 
> 
> يزاج خير ع الحفظ والمواصله لرضا الله تعالى . 
> 
> الاغطاء هي : 
> 
> قالوا = وقالوا
> كنى = كنا 
> 
> ...

----------


## sose_m

يزآج الله خير يا اختي ...

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور *13*

ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير *14*

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور *15*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور *13*
> 
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير *14*
> 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور *15*


ماشاء الله عليج .. مافي اخطاء .. 

والى الامام دائما ^_^ 

يزاج الجنة ..

----------


## ashash

تسميع(13-15):

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير (14)
هم الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور (15)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> تسميع(13-15):
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
> ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير (14)
> هم الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور (15)


هلا اختي .. 

ذلولاً = ذَلُولا
هم = هو 

وماشاء الله فيج 

الى الامام دائما .. 

اللهم اجعنا من الحافظين لكتابك ... 

يزاج الجنة امين

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للللللللللللرفععععععععععع

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
> الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور


هلا اختي .. 

ذلولاً = ذَلُولا
هو الذي جعل .. نستي كلمة هو 
و  :Sha2: 
ان شاء الله نكون من حافظين لكتابة.
جزاج الجنة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

ررررررفعع

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ووووين واصلين من يومين ما دخلت النت.؟؟؟؟
> 
> ان كنت حافظه معاكم العشر الايات الاولى


هلا اختي .. كملي اياتج ..واصلين 15 رقم الاية وفي منهن متاخرات وفي منهن سبقات ..

نتريت تكملة يزاج جنة ^_^

----------


## malakmaroc

...4ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصبيح وجعلنها رجوما للشيطين وأ عتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5 وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6 اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور7

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور *16*

أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير *17*

ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير*18*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> المهم بكمل وانشاالله يكون صح..
> 
> ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير
> واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور
> الا يعلم من خلق وهو الطيف الخبير
> هو الذي جعل الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوامن رزقه واليه النشور
> اامنتم من في السماء ان يخسف بكم الارض فأذا هي تمور 
> ام امنتم من في السماء ان يرسل اليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...




هلا اختي جزاك الله خيراااااا ,, 

فديتج في موضوع في القسم عن حكم قول صدق الله العظيم في http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

واصلي لا يوجد اخطاء .. 

بارك الله فيج .. والى الامام .. ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ...4ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصبيح وجعلنها رجوما للشيطين وأ عتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5 وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6 اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور7



هلا اختي .. بارك الله فيج .. 

في اغطاء املائية . 

بمصبيح = بمصابيح 
للشيطين = للشياطين
وأ عتدنا = وأعتدنا <<<< المسافة اختي 
كفرو = كفروا


الى الامام دائما .. واصلي وحاولي هذي الاغطاء الاملائية لا تتكرر .. 
جزاج الجنة .. ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور *16*
> 
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير *17*
> 
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير*18*



هلا اختي .. بارك الله فيج .. و  :Sha2:  ان شاء الله نكون من حافظين لكتابه يارب .. والى الامام دائما 

وجزاج الجنة ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

اتمنى من اللي تحفظ ويانا تدخل هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

ع حكم قول صدق الله العظيم .. 

جزاكن الله خيررر

----------


## mariam2020

يزااااااااج الله خير ، 
ويـــــــــــــــــاكم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزااااااااج الله خير ، 
> ويـــــــــــــــــاكم



حياج في قروبنا .. قروب الخير ان شاء الله .. نتريا مشاركتج عند الحفظ .. ^_^ 

ويزاج الجنة ويزانا

----------


## ashash

تسميع (16-18):

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أأمنتم من في السمآء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور (16)
أم أمنتم من في السمآء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير (17)
و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير (18)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> تسميع (16-18):
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> أأمنتم من في السمآء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور (16)
> أم أمنتم من في السمآء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير (17)
> و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير (18)



الغالية ashash
بارك الله فيك،،،، وغفر لك،،،

تسميعك صحيح،،،واصلي الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير

----------


## ashash

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير


الغاالية بنوتة حلوة
ما شالله عليج
تسميعج صحيح

و الى الأمام  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الغاالية بنوتة حلوة
> ما شالله عليج
> تسميعج صحيح
> 
> و الى الأمام



شكرا ع تواصل وتسميع الصح لاختنا .

----------


## ashash

> شكرا ع تواصل وتسميع الصح لاختنا .


العفو ^^

----------


## ashash

تسميع (19-21):

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (19)
أمن هذا الذي ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور (20)
أمن هذا الذي يرزفكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو و نفور (21)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> تسميع (19-21):
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (19)
> أمن هذا الذي ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور (20)
> أمن هذا الذي يرزفكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو و نفور (21)


 :Sha2: 
في أخطاء اتمنى الانتبهاء لها .
أو لم = أولم <<<<< من دون مسافة 
أمن هذا الذي ينصركم <<<< أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم 


الى الامام .... دائما الى حفظ كتاب الله , 

اللهم يا ارحم الرحمين تكون سورة الملك شفيعة لنا من عذاب القبر اللهم امين . لا تنسين تقرينها كل يوم ^_^ 

ويزانا ويزاج الجنة

----------


## ashash

> في أخطاء اتمنى الانتبهاء لها .
> أو لم = أولم <<<<< من دون مسافة 
> أمن هذا الذي ينصركم <<<< أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم 
> 
> 
> الى الامام .... دائما الى حفظ كتاب الله , 
> 
> اللهم يا ارحم الرحمين تكون سورة الملك شفيعة لنا من عذاب القبر اللهم امين . لا تنسين تقرينها كل يوم ^_^ 
> 
> ويزانا ويزاج الجنة


آآمين يااارب

بس بغيت اعرف أرد اسمعه مرة ثاانية و الا أكمل ؟؟ =)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> آآمين يااارب
> 
> بس بغيت اعرف أرد اسمعه مرة ثاانية و الا أكمل ؟؟ =)



اذا حابة تعيدينه اوكي ^_^_ .. بس اذا بتحفظينها بين عمرج اوكي واذا تبين تكملين بعد اوكي . 

واحنا هنا للمساعدة ^_^

وبعدين ان شاء الله يوم تخلصين السورة كاملة .. بتسمعينها كامل باذن الله ,, 

^_^

----------


## ashash

> اذا حابة تعيدينه اوكي ^_^_ .. بس اذا بتحفظينها بين عمرج اوكي واذا تبين تكملين بعد اوكي . 
> 
> واحنا هنا للمساعدة ^_^
> 
> وبعدين ان شاء الله يوم تخلصين السورة كاملة .. بتسمعينها كامل باذن الله ,, 
> 
> ^_^


اهاااا
اوكي ^^

----------


## سواااره

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي قدير *الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير * ولقد زينا السماءالدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير)


(وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير*إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور * تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير * و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير* إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير * وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور *ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير *هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور* ءأمنتم من في السماءأن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور* أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> (وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير*إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور * تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير * و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير* إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير * وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور *ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير *هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور* ءأمنتم من في السماءأن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور* أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*)


 جزاك الله خير ع التكملة والهمه العالية .. 

عندج غلطة املائية وهي .. 
ءأمنتم =أأمنتم .. 

وجزاك الله خير والى الامام الى حفظ القراءن . اللهم اجعل هذي السورة لنا تقي من عذاب القبر اللهم امين .. لا تنسين تقرينها يوميا ^_^ 

وجزاك وجزانا الجنة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> (وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير*إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور * تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير * و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير* إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير * وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور *ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير *هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور* ءأمنتم من في السماءأن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور* أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*)


 جزاك الله خير ع التكملة والهمه العالية .. 

عندج غلطة املائية وهي .. 
ءأمنتم =أأمنتم .. 

وجزاك الله خير والى الامام الى حفظ القراءن . اللهم اجعل هذي السورة لنا تقي من عذاب القبر اللهم امين .. لا تنسين تقرينها يوميا ^_^ 

وجزاك وجزانا الجنة

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن مايمسكهن إالا الرحمن وهو بكل شي بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يررزقكم من دون رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن مايمسكهن إالا الرحمن وهو بكل شي بصير
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
> أمن هذا الذي يررزقكم من دون رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور


هلا اختي ., وجزاج الله كل خير .. 

يقبضتن = ويقبضن
اإلا = إلا <<<<< حرف زائد
وهو بكل = إنه بكل 
يررزقكم = يرزقكم <<< حرف زائد 
من دون رزقة = إن أمسك رزقه 

يزاج خير .. شكي ع الاخطاء وحاولي تحفظينها ثاني مرة الحين عشان ماتنسيه . 

والى الامام دائما ,, ويزاج ويزانا الجنة

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير

أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم نصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
> 
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم نصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
> 
> أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور



بارك الله فيج .. 
*
غلطتين : 

يمسكن = يمسكهن
نصركم = ينصركم .. 

حاولي تحفظيهن ثاني مرة الحين عشان ماتنسيهن . يا بالكتابة او بالحفظ غيبا في قلبج عشان ماتنسينهن .. 
ولا تنسين تقرين السورة كل يوم ^_^_ 

ويزاج الجنة امين .. 

الى الامام دائما .....*

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

يزاج الله خير ختيه..


وإن شاء الله براجعها..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ولقد كذب الذين كفروا فكيف كان نكير
> اولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن الا الرحمن انه بكل شيء بصير
> امن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن ان الكافرون الا في غرور
> امن هذا يرزقكم ان امسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور



 :Sha2:  :Sha2: 


نسيتي كلمة وهي : أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم 


والى الامام .. لا تنسين تقرين السورة كل يوم ^_^

يزاج الجنة

----------


## مانكير أحمر

للرفــــــع

----------


## مناكير

للـــرفع ,,

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

يزاج الله خير

ان شاء الله بسمعكم سورة البقرة و سورة الملك بعد فترة الامتحانات 

و السموحه ع تأخير

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> يزاج الله خير
> 
> ان شاء الله بسمعكم سورة البقرة و سورة الملك بعد فترة الامتحانات 
> 
> و السموحه ع تأخير


الله يووووفقج فس امتحاناتج امين ^_^ 
ونترياج ...

----------


## ashash

تسميع (22-24):

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم (22)
قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون (23)
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون (24)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> تسميع (22-24):
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم (22)
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون (23)
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون (24)


 :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah: 

تبارك الله .. ماشاء الله مافي غلط .. والى الامام دائما 


ولا تنسين تقرين السورة اليوم ^_^ 

باقي لج 6 ايات ماشاء الله ,, 

يزاج ويزانا الجنة .. ^_^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أفمن يمشي مكبًا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويًا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون

----------


## munamoor

بارك الله فيج 

اختي بنوته و أثابك الجنة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبًا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويًا على صراط مستقيم
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون


 :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2: 

صح وجزاج وجزانا الجنة , والى الامام , لا تنسين تقرينها اليوم ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بارك الله فيج 
> 
> اختي بنوته و أثابك الجنة



 :MashaAllah:  شكرا ع المتعابة .. وان شاء الله تابعين ويانا وتصحيحن ويانا .. ^_^ 

حياج اذا حافظة السورة صحح للبنات بغيابي .. 

لانه بعد شاطىء ذكريات الله يحفظها تصحح لانها حافظة السورة .... 

مدري وينها هاي البنية مادشت من متاه الله يحفظها يارب وعسى المانع خير

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم

قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
> 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
> 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون





الغالية : هململ

ماشاء الله،،،حفظك سليم،،،بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،

واصلي الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## ashash

تسميع (25-27)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنمآ أنا نذير مبين (26)
فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> تسميع (25-27)
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)
> قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنمآ أنا نذير مبين (26)
> فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)




الغالية: ashash

بارك الله لك في حفظك،،،
ماشاء الله حفظك صحيح،،،
بقيت لك ثلاث آيات فقط،،،، :Smile:

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

انا حفظتها قبل بس تسيتها

والحين الحمدلله رديت اتحفظها من جديد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذى بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير_ الذى خلق الموت والحياه ليبولكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور-
الذى خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت _فارجع البصر
هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير-
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلنها رجوما للشياطين _
واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير_ وللذين كفرو عذاب جهنم وبس المصير_اذ القو فيها سمعو لها شهيقا وهى تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القى فيها فوج سالتهم خزنتها الم ياتكم نذير
قالو بلى جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما انزل الله من شي ان انتم الا في ضلال كبير-
وقالو لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ماكنا في اصحاب السعير _فاعترفو بذنبهم فسحقا للصحاب السعير
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم-واسرو قولكم او جهر به انه عليم بذات الصدور
الا يعلم من خلق وهو الطيف الخبير

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انا حفظتها قبل بس تسيتها
> 
> والحين الحمدلله رديت اتحفظها من جديد
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذى بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير_ الذى خلق الموت والحياه ليبولكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور-
> الذى خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت _فارجع البصر
> هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير-
> ...




الأخت الفاضلة قمر الزمان،،،

جزاك الله خيراً،،،،

توجد بعض الأخطاء الإملائية وستجدينها باللون الأحمر،،

وهناك بعض الملاحظات بالنسبة للحفظ:

وللذين كفروا عذاب جهنم: وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم

بلى جاءنا: بلى قد جاءنا

أنزل الله:نزل الله

للصحاب السعير: لأصحاب السعير

رزق كريم: وأجر كبير


جهربه: اجهروا به

الطيف: ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير

حبذا أختي الفاضلة مراجعة الاخطاء الإملائية و التسميع مرة أخرى
جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ashash

تسميع (28 -30)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28)
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29)
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30)

^__^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> تسميع (28 -30)
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28)
> قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29)
> قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30)
> 
> ^__^


 :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2: 

ماشــــــــــــــاء الله عليج ... ختمتي السورة ^_^ الحمد الله رب العالمين ,.,, ولا تنسن كل يوم تقرينها ,,,واذا تبين تسمعين كل السورة نحن هني عشان نبهج ^_^ .. والف مبرووووك .. الله يسعدج ويوفقج دنيا واخره .. ويبعد عنج كل شر ,,, والى الخير دايما في رضا الله .. اللهم امين .. 

يزانا ويزاج الجنة .. 

ونا وباسم اختي شاطىء الذكريات وايد استانس بوجودج لنا وكانت حلقة ذكر . ونشكرج .. ^_^ 

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك اللهم امين ..

----------


## بيبي قيرل

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## ashash

> ماشــــــــــــــاء الله عليج ... ختمتي السورة ^_^ الحمد الله رب العالمين ,.,, ولا تنسن كل يوم تقرينها ,,,واذا تبين تسمعين كل السورة نحن هني عشان نبهج ^_^ .. والف مبرووووك .. الله يسعدج ويوفقج دنيا واخره .. ويبعد عنج كل شر ,,, والى الخير دايما في رضا الله .. اللهم امين .. 
> 
> يزانا ويزاج الجنة .. 
> 
> ونا وباسم اختي شاطىء الذكريات وايد استانس بوجودج لنا وكانت حلقة ذكر . ونشكرج .. ^_^ 
> 
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك اللهم امين ..


مشكوووورة اختي تاااجرة عااادية
 ان شالله بسمعهااا كلهااا 
و اذا استمرت الحلقة انا ان شالله بسااعدكن عالتصحيح للبناااات

و انااا استاااانست وياااكن وااايد
و يزاااج الله الف خير على هالموضووووع

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> مشكوووورة اختي تاااجرة عااادية
>  ان شالله بسمعهااا كلهااا 
> و اذا استمرت الحلقة انا ان شالله بسااعدكن عالتصحيح للبناااات
> 
> و انااا استاااانست وياااكن وااايد
> و يزاااج الله الف خير على هالموضووووع


حياج والحلقة مفتوحة ان شاء الله ,,. وصلحي ويانا ... ^_^

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

25 .. 26 .. 27

ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين

قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين

فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 25 .. 26 .. 27
> 
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> 
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
> 
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون


ماشاء الله عليج .. والى الامام ... باقي لج 3 ايات وبس .. يزانا ويزاج الجنة

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

آميــن

كل الشكر لكن أخواتي تاجره عاديه و شاطي الذكريات..

----------


## غروب11

السلام عليكم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قديرـ الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفورـالذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت ـ فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ـثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسيرـ ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ـوللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ـ اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ـ تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ـ قالوا بل جاءنا نذير فكذبنا به وقلنا ما انزل الله من شي ان انتم إلا في ضلال كبير ـ وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا من اصحاب السعير ـ فاعترفوا بذبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير ـ ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير ـ وأسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور ـ الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ـ
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قديرـ الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفورـالذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت ـ فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ـثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسيرـ ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ـوللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ـ اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ـ تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ـ قالوا بل جاءنا نذير فكذبنا به وقلنا ما انزل الله من شي ان انتم إلا في ضلال كبير ـ وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا من اصحاب السعير ـ فاعترفوا بذبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير ـ ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير ـ وأسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور ـ الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ـ
> صدق الله العظيم





الأخت الكريمة: غروب 11

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك،،وجزاك كل خير 

بل جاءنا نذير فكذبنا به وقلنا ما انزل الله: بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء

من أصحاب : في أصحاب

بذبهم: بذنبهم 

ملاحظة: أختي الفاضلة حبذا لو كتبتي الألف في بعض الكلمات بهذه الطريقة "أ" أقصد بالهمزة
مثل:أيكم، أحسن، إذا ، ألقوا....

أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك لك خير ،،،جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون




 :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah: 

والى الامام ^_^

----------


## سواااره

(ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بيصير * أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو و نفور * أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم *قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون * قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون* و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين * فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون * قل أرأيتمك إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم* قل هو الرحمن أمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين* قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين *)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> (ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بيصير * أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو و نفور * أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم *قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون * قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون* و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين * فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون * قل أرأيتمك إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم* قل هو الرحمن أمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين* قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين *)




الأخت الفاضلة:سواااره

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك،،،،

مبارك لك إتمام حفظ السورة،،،
أسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن خاتمتنا و أن يجعل قبورنا روضة من رياض الجنة،،،
داومي على تلاوتها قبل النوم لتنالي أجرها بإذن الله،،،

ملاحظة:
لجو:لجوا
بيصير: بصير
أريتمك: أرءيتم
أتوقع خطأ في الطباعة و ليس في الحفظ ،،،صح؟؟  :Smile: 

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قل أريتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم *28*

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين *29*

قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين *30*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> قل أريتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم *28*
> 
> قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين *29*
> 
> قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين *30*


 :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah: 

ماشاء الله عليج .. نتهيت من الحفظ .. لا تسين قراءتها كل يوم ...

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

إن شاء الله..


يزاج الله خير..

----------


## سواااره

> الأخت الفاضلة:سواااره
> 
> بارك الله فيك وغفر لك،،،،
> 
> مبارك لك إتمام حفظ السورة،،،
> أسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن خاتمتنا و أن يجعل قبورنا روضة من رياض الجنة،،،
> داومي على تلاوتها قبل النوم لتنالي أجرها بإذن الله،،،
> 
> ملاحظة:
> ...


 :AlhamduleAllah: 
الحمد لله اللي سهل علي حفظها و اتمامها و جزاكن الله كل الخير و في ميزان حسناتكن ان شاء الله 
و هو صح خطأ مطبعي 
ان شاء الله بداوم عليها

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قل أرأيتم أن أهلكني الله ومني معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وتوكلنا عليه فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم أن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> قل أرأيتم أن أهلكني الله ومني معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
> قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وتوكلنا عليه فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
> قل أرأيتم أن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين




الغالية:بنوته حلووووه و عسولة بعد  :Smile: 

أدعو الله تعالى أن يرزقك بما تتمنين،،،

أن: إن 

ومني: ومن معي

آمنا به وتوكلنا عليه:قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا

أن:إن

----------


## هكذا اذن2

انزين اختي كيف ما ننسى السوره بعد الحفظ

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انزين اختي كيف ما ننسى السوره بعد الحفظ





أختي الفاضلة: هكذا اذن

عندما تحرصين على قراءة السورة يومياً قبل أن تنامي لتنالي أجرها بإذن الله،،،

أضمن لك أنك لن تنسيها أبداً إن شاء الله  :Smile: 

سورة الملك أجرها عظيم،،،فاحرصي أختي الكريمة على تلاوتها من المصحف إن لم تكوني حافظتها

وإن عزمت على حفظها فنحن هنا لمساعدتك،،،

يمكنك قراءة الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع لتتعرفي على أجرها،،،

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

الحمد لله امس ختمت جزء تبارك حفظا
ادعوا الله ان يثبت حفظي

----------


## malakmaroc

انا تاخرت وايد بس سمحولي اول مارد من السفر ان شاء الله بنزل الاجزاء الي حفضتها وان شاء الله بكملها بادن الله يارب

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

الأخت: ورده جوري

مبارك لك إتمام حفظ الجزء،،

جزيت الجنة :Smile: 


الأخت: malak maroc

نحن بانتظارك :Smile:

----------


## malakmaroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ادري تاخرت وايد بس ضروف 

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتيكم نذير 8

قالوا بلا جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء ان أنتم الا في ضلال كبير 9

وقالو لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير 10

فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 12..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ادري تاخرت وايد بس ضروف 
> 
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتيكم نذير 8
> 
> قالوا بلا جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء ان أنتم الا في ضلال كبير 9
> 
> وقالو لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير 10
> 
> فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11
> ...




الغالية: malakmaroc

حياكِ الله و بياكِ  :Smile: 

يأتيكم: يأتكم....بدون مد الياء

بلا جاءنا: بلى قد جاءنا

وقالو: وقالوا....واو الجماعة تكتب هكذا (وا) مع الألف.

ان: إن..الا: إلا،،،،الهمزة

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

الحمد الله عدد خلقة ورضا نفسة وزنة عرشة ومداد كلماتة

----------


## ام رشووووووود

*وياكم ان شاء الله ويزاج الله الجنة اختي """*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

حياااااااااج ام رشوووووووووووود

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: اللهم انفعنا و ارفعنا بالقرآن العظيم::::


 :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربي يجعله في موازينكن خواتي شاطي الذكريات وتاجرة عادية
ويرد لنا تاجرة عادية من سفرها بسلامة يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

أنا ابغي اشارك وياااااااااااااكم
ربي يعينا على حفظ كتابه ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهوعلى كل شي قدير،الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور،الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباق ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور، ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو بصير،ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح ،وجعلنها رجوما لشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير،للذين كفروا بربهم عذابا جهنما وبئس المصير،وإذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيق، تكادتميز من الغيظ، كلما ألقي فيها فوجا سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتيكم نذير، قالوابلى قد جاءنى نذيرا فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين، وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير،فعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهوعلى كل شي قدير،الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور،الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباق ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور، ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو بصير، ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح ،وجعلنها رجوما لشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير،للذين كفروا بربهم عذابا جهنما وبئس المصير،وإذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيق، تكادتميز من الغيظ، كلما ألقي فيها فوجا سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتيكم نذير، قالوابلى قد جاءنى نذيرا فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين، وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير،فعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير






الأخت الغالية: المتفااااائلة،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقك الدرجات العلا من الجنة  :Smile:  ،،،،

شي: شيء

طباق: طباقا

فرجع: فارجع...الألف تكتب و لا تنطق

وهو بصير: وهو حسير

لشياطين: للشياطين... اللام الثانية تكتب و لا تنطق

للذين: و للذين ... حرف الواو

عذابا جهنما: عذاب جهنم

شهيق: شهيقاً وهي تفور

فوجا: فوجٌ ... تنوين ضم

يأتيكم: يأتكم ... بدون مد الياء

جاءنى نذيرا: جاءنا نذيرٌ

أنزل: نزل...بدون الألف

مبين: كبير

فعترفوا: فاعترفوا

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ما جا على بال

*الســـلام عليــــكم 
يــــزاج الله خيــــر علــــى المـــوضــــوع

وأنـــا حـــابـــه أشـــارك معــــاكـــــم

وهـــذا تسميعـــــي 

بســـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيــــم

{ تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير () الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور () الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور () ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير () ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلنها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذب السعير () وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير()}
*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> *الســـلام عليــــكم* 
> *يــــزاج الله خيــــر علــــى المـــوضــــوع* 
> *وأنـــا حـــابـــه أشـــارك معــــاكـــــم* 
> *وهـــذا تسميعـــــي*  
> *بســـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيــــم* 
> *{ تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير () الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور () الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور () ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير () ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلنها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذب السعير () وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير()}*


 


*مرحباً بكِ أختي الكريمة،،،وحياكِ الله معنا،،،* 

*بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،*

*عذب: عذاب*

*ماشاء الله حفظكِ سليم أختي ...واصلي الحفظ،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة*

----------


## ما جا على بال

*إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور () تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتك نذير () قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير () وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير () فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير () إن الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير () وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور () ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير () هو الذي خلق لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور() ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور () أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ()*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> *إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور () تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتك نذير () قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير () وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير () فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير () إن الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير () وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور () ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير () هو الذي خلق لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور() ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور () أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ()*


 


*بارك الله فيك أختي،،،*

*ورزقك بما تتمنين،،،*

*الغيض: الغيظ*

*يأتك: يأتكم*

*بلا: بلى*

*فكذبا : فكذبنا*

*ربهم لهم: ربهم بالغيب لهم*

*خلق: جعل*

*جزيتِ الجنة*

----------


## ما جا على بال

*ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير () أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير () أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور () أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور () أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم () قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون () قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ()*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> *ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير () أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير () أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور () أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور () أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم () قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون () قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ()*



هلا اختي .. بارك الله فيج .. لا يوجد اغطاء .. الى الامام دائما . 


واصلي الحفظ ...

----------


## ام جدايل

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه::: 


 :Smile:

----------


## شموووه

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير *الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور*ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير*ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما لشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير*وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير*اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور*تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء ان انتم الا في ضلال مبين*صدق الله العظيم

----------


## malakmaroc

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهرو به انه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير (14)
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشو في مناكبيها وكلو من رزقه واليه النشور (15)
ءأمنتم من في سماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فادا هي تمور (16)
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فتسعلمون كيف كان نذير (17)
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير (18)
أو لم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن مايمسكهن الا الرحمان انه بكل شئ بصير (19)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير *الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور*ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير*ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما لشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير*وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير*اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور*تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء ان انتم الا في ضلال مبين*صدق الله العظيم


هلا اختي .. 

الاغطاء بلون الاحمر 
لشياطين = للشياطين 
القي = القى 
مبين= كبير


جزاك الجنة ...

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهرو به انه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
> الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير (14)
> هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشو في مناكبيها وكلو من رزقه واليه النشور (15)
> ءأمنتم من في سماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فادا هي تمور (16)
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فتسعلمون كيف كان نذير (17)
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير (18)
> أو لم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن مايمسكهن الا الرحمان انه بكل شئ بصير (19)


هلا اختي : 

مناكبيها = مناكبها
وكلو = وكلوا 
أو لم= أولم << مسافة ..

يزاج خير .. ^.^. 
الرحمان

----------


## MARIAMALI2007

قراءة سورة تبارك كا يوم تقي من عذاب القبر وهذا اللي اعرفه مو لازم حفظ السورة

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*هلا أختي الفاضلة،،،*


*و ما المانع في زيادة الأجر ... و حفظ سورة من القرآن....لأن الذي ليس في جوفه شيء من القرآن يكون كالبيت الخرب كما جاء في الحديث الشريف...*


*أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل القرآن الكريم شفيعاً لنا يوم القيامة* 

*وجزيتِ الجنة أختي الفاضلة*

----------


## nooruae84

يزاج الله خير

----------


## العادية دائما

^.^ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..

----------


## غلا المرقاب

لا إله إلا الله ,,

----------


## غلا المرقاب

لا إله إلا الله ,,

----------

